# Netflix Down...



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5hyOL-Q-I8CjWzxyZ8esBxfwkuRxQD8VK240G0

Breakdown Knocks Out Netflix Site

57 minutes ago

LOS GATOS, Calif. (AP) - Online DVD rental leader Netflix Inc. is suffering a technology breakdown that's knocked out its Web site, inconveniencing its 7.5 million subscribers.

The outage could mean some customers will have to wait longer than usual for their next rentals.

Company spokesman Steve Swasey says the trouble blocked access to Netflix's Web site about 7 a.m. PDT Monday. The site was still down in the afternoon.

Swasey says DVDs that normally would have been mailed Monday may not go out until Tuesday because the problem also has hobbled some Netflix distribution centers.

Netflix is based in Los Gatos.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Encountered that earlier when I attempted to log on.

It'll be back up as soon as they can get it, I'm sure. :grin:


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Looks like it just came back up online. I bet they received a lot of nasty calls today!


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

I received this email this morning. Timestamp was 3:28am

About a $1 credit for a 1 day delay of a movie that I probably wouldn't watch till the weekend anyway. And I didn't even have to call and threaten to cancel.



> *We're Sorry Your DVD Was Delayed*
> Dear Cadet,
> 
> As you may have heard, our shipping system was unexpectedly down for most of Monday. We should have shipped you a DVD but were unable to. Your DVD was shipped today, Tuesday, March 25th, instead.
> ...


.


----------

